# Spaghetti squash....How do I cook it?



## Jovin (May 2, 2007)

I need someone to tell me the best way to cook spaghetti squash, as I'm having company tonight and I'm not sure if it has to be done in the oven.

Thanks,
Jovin


----------



## sattie (May 2, 2007)

It can be done in the oven or in a large pot with a lid.  Cut squash in half, remove seeds and gunk, place cut side down in about 2 inches of water.  Cover and bring to a boil.  Let cook about 15 or 20 minutes then the strings should come right out.  I like mine a with a bit of crisp to it so I usually cook mine for about 12 to 15 minutes.  Remove strands with fork, add salt and pepper, butter, what ever your heart desires.  It is a pretty versatile veggi.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 2, 2007)

Check out this recipe for Spaghetti squash.Spaghetti Squash I - Allrecipes


----------



## Jovin (May 2, 2007)

*Thanks so much for your quick reply.*

*I know I can always rely on the experts here!  I appreciate your help very much.*


----------



## StirBlue (May 2, 2007)

I had some real concerns about using spaghetti squash but it sounds pretty simple.  My concerns about trans fat preservatives in dry pasta products certainly are an issue.  Although I make small batches of pasta to use immediately, I had been turned off about mass producing it and drying it.  
   How do I choose a good spaghetti squash?  I don't like dealing with unripe produce.  Would one spaghetti squash equal 12-16 ounces of dried spaghetti?


----------



## Claire (May 2, 2007)

I also like to put the squash on the charcoall grill.  You pierce it, and let it get brown to black on all sides.  Let cool a little, then seed and move the "spaghetti" strands to a bowl.  Toss with olive oil (or butter or margarine) and a favorite seasoning (mine is Cavender's Greek).  The charcoal flavor is to die for.


----------



## Caine (May 2, 2007)

I've seen it done different ways. I've seen it baked in the oven, I've seen it steamed in a pot, and I have seen it microwaved, just to mention a few. I don't think it matters how you cook it, just how long.


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2007)

I do mine in the microwave. I cut it in half, remove the seeds, and turn cut side down on a plate. I can't tell you how long...that depends on the size of the squash...but it's done when you can run a fork through it and it separates into strings.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 2, 2007)

It's versatile and simple ... you might look here for instructions on the various ways to prepare it. You can dress it up any way you would regular "string" (spaghetti, angel hair, etc.) pasta. It's not always available - but when in season I usually do use it a few times.

StirBlue - spaghetti squash is just a varity of squash (a vegetable) that has the texture of spaghetti when cooked and "pulled/raked/whatever you want to call it" - zip (0) trans fat and lower in calories than dried pasta ... good sub for pasta for people on diets, diabetics and people with gluten allergies. As for trans fats in dried pasta ... I've never seen one that contained trans fats - most are made from just semolina flour and water ... some are "fortified" with vitamins ... and even egg noodles don't contain trans fats.


----------



## Beagle Lady (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, they say "better late than never."  Just opened this interesting chat and wanted to add that my husband won't eat spaghetti squash unless it is fixed with tomato sauce, as though it really is spaghetti.  I buy the smallest one I can find and there's still enough leftover for my next few meals.  Love it!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

Constance said:


> I do mine in the microwave. I cut it in half, remove the seeds, and turn cut side down on a plate. I can't tell you how long...that depends on the size of the squash...but it's done when you can run a fork through it and it separates into strings.


 
that's the way I do it too tho I also poke some holes in the skin too.


----------

